# Fluoro fish



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Apr 2008)

Hi there,
My coursework is to do an 1000 word report on Green Fluorescent Protein and came across this webpage.
http://www.conncoll.edu/ccacad/zimmer/GFP-ww/cooluses16.html

To the right hand side it shows cool uses of GFP and its analogs (similar function different primary structure). It desccribes the factual information about cloning and why it is done a bit, so I hope some people may find it interesting.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Apr 2008)

Humm interesting Lisa, still dont think it really  justifies selling them.  It would be crazy waking up one morning and looking at your arm and it was glowing, then complete terror realising that that meant you had cancer :S

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Apr 2008)

No I'm not agreeing with the sale of any of these items, just that the research is initially done for the good of mankind. Such as the research into mouse neurons and mapping. I just don't like it when people go along with what the media say and comment "humans shouldn't play god etc".

Just thought the information would give unbiased information as to what people have researched and developed and why. Not the sensationalist view the media gives.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Apr 2008)

BUT.

If humans didnt play god then the world would not be overcrowded. not have as many fuel using items etc. etc.

medicine is good for people we know but it will also make life hard for people we do not know yet (due to more peeps being alive)

andy


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Apr 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> BUT.
> 
> If humans didnt play god then the world would not be overcrowded. not have as many fuel using items etc. etc.
> 
> ...



And you almost certainly wouldn't be alive to make that comment as many of your ancestors would have died.

You can't blame scientific progress for the fact that we have abused it.  You should be thankful that we have made the progress we have and disappointed we aren't putting more money into making more that could solve the many problems we have looming in the near future.

Personally I think the use of pigments to highlight genetic transplants (which is how this gene was first used) is far better than tagging them with antibiotic resistance which is the standard method used.  Adding them to things like danios is unlikely to ever cause major problems as any that got out would be rather easy targets, especially for nocturnal predators...
That doesn't mean they should be allowed to be released though as they will carry many alien diseases as all tropical fish can.


----------

